# Finlay wax melter



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Could you describe it? I have a melter that is jacketed, approximately 24 " square, and I have no idea who made it. Perhaps jacketed is wrong, the water jacket is under the unit only, not up the sides.


----------



## Flybybees (Mar 10, 2009)

*Finlay Wax Melter*

We are also looking at this melter. It is made by 'Carter Bees and Honey' in Saskatoon, SK and is sold by Mann Lake

If anyone has one, can you please advise how well it works. We also use a Cook & Beals separater. Will this melter handle the dry wax?

thanks in advance.


----------

